# Help I think Im going to thump the vet tomorro



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope not, but been racking brains - I know dont take long  - Banjo wetting his bed etc started when the vet gave us Nutraquin+ instead of Synoquin they said same but cheaper, anyway I did ask about it a few weeks into him takeing it & was told no no cant be that anyway we have gone back to Synoquin you will get that next time 

I just managed to get the vets label off the box as it was covering the dosage bit & there it says to give 1 pill one day follwed by 2 pills the next then back to 1 & so on, the vet told us 1 pill a day so he has'nt been getting the right dose & was absolutely fine on the synoquin :angry: if we have had months of wet beds Banjo wobling, limping & being stuck on lead etc & then all the drugs for pee infection that did'nt exist & all the pee tests then last week xrays & then more magic powder which has made no difference & then to top it all of the nice insurance co who I can never get to answer emails phone or pay sent us a very nice email saying wont pay for latest treatment as no diagnosis I swear to god the vet is going to have the full force of hrt not working this week:cursing: just because of a cheaper supliment & wrong dosage on their label 

& relax  sorry about that but well  

Does anyone think that the lack of Glucosomine etc will have made him worse  He is there tomorro & last week vet said if the magic powder dosent help then change the metacam but surley that will just mask the problem & waste more time in them refering him to a orthapedic vet  or shall we wait & see what happens on the correct dose of the nutraquin


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

God knows, what a bl**dy dilemma.
All you can hope is it is this and nothing more sinister.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Rona I know I cant help thinking that  Im going to get him weighed again tomorro as he now looks to thin & feels very boney last week he was 34.5 before all this last jan he was 36.5 that was before his hip & back probs reared there ugly face 

By the way good luck with Alfi's op just incase I get locked uo tomorro


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't forget that they will lose weight due to muscle tone loss.
Alfie seems like a bag of bones because all his muscles have gone flat


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Never heard of nutravet, how much cheaper is it? Checked the ingredients and they are the same as synoquin, maybe should ask the vet tomorrow 

Do you think the incontinence is linked to the tablets? Never heard of that as a side effect. Did you do the loading period or just started at one tablet a day? I give Ray two synoquin a day (medium breed, but he is border line large) and was hoping to bring it back to one now that he is on cartrophen, it's all off insurance, he is crippling me!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The Nutraquin+ is the same ingrediants its just the dosage he has been on is to low its in a caspsul, we did the loading with the synoquin large breed & he was on 1 a day & fine they gave me nutraquin on his repeat phrescription so it was just a follow on it was £52.92 & they charge £61.68 for the synoquin fair enough its cheaper but the ins does pay for that at the mo its just they gave us wrong doseage 

Ive calmed down a little & dont think its linked to his incontinance but probably is why he's very wobbley again  but then it could be as he started on them on 30/12 & the 1st post i did on here about leaking after hydro was 9th Jan so 

I want it to be that it means we are stuck with a blinking huge bill that the ins wont pay but then thats still a lot cheaper than MRI & surgery  but then the vet may knock a few things off if it does turn out to be there fault 

Is cartrophen the same sort of thing as metacam? he may well just need a better pain killer & be back on synoquin.


"he is crippling me!! " had to laugh at that dodigna :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't forget that they will lose weight due to muscle tone loss.
> Alfie seems like a bag of bones because all his muscles have gone flat


You are probably right his back leg muscles look fine he does keep licking his elbow/ankels though especially after hydro so maybe  just the last time he was stuck on lead walks he errrrm got podgy 39.8kg


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

If he was already on synoquin and did the loading period you would have not needed the initial higher dosage with the Nutraquin as the system had had the initial flooding; so one tablet as vet recommended would have been the correct dosage IMO. Also noticed the is the Nutraquin+ you have been giving which has a additional ingredient, Boswellia. I am trying to read up on this (anything to do with joints gets my ears to prick up ).

Boswellia doesn't seem to have incontinence listed as a side effects (mostly skin related and gastrointestinal), on any of the pages I found, it does say though that it can interfere with other medications and it must be used under medical supervision and not advisable to self medicate, in fact I can only find it for sale at vets surgeries...
You can always try the normal Nutraquin which doesn't contain the Boswellia, speak to the vet though.

Cartrophen is not a pain reliever as such, but it acts on the cause of the pain repairing damage cartilage/preventing more damage
cartrophen vet
If the vet has not suggested it I would bring it up, some swear by it some are more skeptical as they might have experienced a lower number of success rates, definitely better then continued use of NSAIDs, safer and if it works it works better and for longer, NSAIDs actually only mask pain and do nothing to repair cartilage except aid movement which, still, is important in arthritis.

mmmh, still intrigued with this Boswellia thingy though...


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Just realized, don't you have any insurance cover on this? Nor do I, vet error on his notes, don't you just love paying for something you can't get any benefit out of???


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks dogigna for your investigations you are as bad as me  I looked at the boswhatisname to & came up with the same one site said nausia he has been sick a few times say 1-2 a week then nothing  

On the box we have it says to give 1.5 caps per day but 1 one day & 2 the next day then back to 1 as they are capsuls rather than the chewey pills the synoquin is, & the vets said & printed label 1 per day 

Ill ask about the Cartrophen tomorro that sounds like a better idea than metacam.

The insurance is paying for all things hip/back related but refuse to pay for all the aditional treatment for his incontinace as there is no diagnosis  they actually answerd the phone earlier - diff number on there email :lol: fools - & said they will pay when a diagnosis is made, but if its the vets fault then  I dont know it gets a bit :confused1:

Im still thinking of this Boswellia though as its not in the synoquin & if its going to cause a problem in dogs its going to be just our luck 

How old is your dog just out of interest Banjo will be 5yr in august.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Ray is not even two yet 
He was diagnosed with ED (fragmented coronoid procecess) when he was 9 months of age after investigating a limp. We arranged for a referral and then the insurance found a note from one of the former vets at the practice that mentioned a limp a couple of weeks after we got him and then insurance was still in its 14 days probation period. It wasn't related to this limp at all, but it wasn't clear in the notes, the vet had left by then, I traced him, he agreed to speak to the insurance, but never returned their calls.. Months went by and we never did the op, now I distrust all vets and trying to learn to listen to them  

Saying that I wanted to a course of cartrophen 6 months ago and the vet put me off, I recently went back and insisted on it (thanks to rona  ) and now I am ripping the benefits as it has helped Ray. Wished I did it 6 months ago when i went first!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG poor Ray he's still a puppy  Rona is a great help especially with Alfi's probs going on aswell.

Banjo started with a limp at 3&half year old but it was his front leg he had jumped up & tried to do some sort of piroet that even a pro gymnast wouldnt try so after the usual rest period & metacam they xrayed his back, neck & then hips his neck was fine which I found very surprising with the amount he pulls on the lead  although not at the mo  his left hip is HD but not that bad according to the pic but he is full of osteoarthitus in both hips & back.

Last weeks xrays did show a bit of bone growth on his lower back pelvis which may well be traping nerve which could be upsetting his bladder but the vet recond it was the same as last years xray but im not to sure I have had my back welded together & basically had the same probs  as him before it was done so could be that.

I shall definately ask about the cartrophen & I think before I even say hello to him i'll say this is all off the record. We could get lucky & its the Boswellia & its not been tested on spots & sue the dodas off them & then Alfi, Ray & Banjo can all reap the rewards  plus a few  lot more pups 

I know dream on, just got Banjo off his sofa for a late night pee & the blacket is soaked  he was sound asleep poor fella, they can get out when they want as we have a dog flap into the yard - yard coverd over so uninvited guests cant get in & the claws cant get out they are crap at playing with traffic 

I just mem his mum died last year she was only 6 she suddenly was unsteady on her feet then unable to stand  she had alsorts of tests done & nothing showed up the thought was she had or had been body slamed as they do when at full speed playing  & it was neurological so maybe it was'nt perhaps there is something in there line I would'nt be surprised with spots  Ill put that on the list for tomorrow to.

Anyway OH has just issued a loaded hotchoc :lol: so I'd better get off or ill be typeing even more blah blah then normal well normalish :lol:

Thanks dodigna your a :thumbup:  x


----------

